# Track Layouts. The best is.....



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Braun's 1.) 4-Way Challenge 2.) Whitefish Bay 43, or 3.) International 39

I will be landscaping. 
I will be adding an HO train so my table will be big enough to accomodate both (one outside oval and a connected inside oval for the train...simple layout).
I will be using bridges for both the cars and the train in order to use that 3rd dimension.
I will be looking more for a road course rather than an oval type track (no banked curves at this point...although I like them and have one on my current layout, hehe).

If you like, you can tell me of another layout you may have in mind. The three above are close to what I like from Greg's website.

If anyone has raced on one of the three above, please let me know how you liked/disliked racing on it.

Many thanks!!! :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

My last large setup was back in the 80's I had two 4x8 tables butted length wise, I als had two road/rail crossings (yes trains), a pair high banks, two intersections and scenery.
But back then we played a sort of last one standing.

This time around I still plan on keeping the trains, intersections, high banks but also incorporating a section of single lane track area ala rally style, these are made by cutting the track down the center line, it can be done, (you'll need a band saw with a good blade) but more easily with newer track, you can use older track but you'll need a butt load of repair clips to hold the sections together.
I know most of you don't agree with elevations, intersections and trains, but I going with something that suits my taste and how we (my friends and I) raced years ago.

I'm currently in the waiting process of moving and my new house will have a full basement to get my setup, well "SET UP" you might say, I plan on having three 4x8 tables (L shaped).

Luckily I have a great wife who does'nt mind sharing me with a few of my hobbies, heck at least she knows where I'm at right?
I'm months away before I get moved in and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Afx,

Thanks and I appreciate your input. But I've been running a few 2-lane layouts already and have come up with one basic premis that I always go back to.....a couple good size straights and an infield that has some challenge. I am also looking for the turns to be on one side of the table so that they can be at an elevated grade. My straights will be on a flat grade but with one slightly higher than the other (so you can have a good view of all the track from where you stand). I have done quite a bit of landscaping with HO trains and understand that minimal, most times, is just right.  

My table will be big enough that the train will look ok...but I may go with 2 lanes rather than 4 (just depends), in order to not have the feel of all track and no space for landscape. I like the idea with the tape. I did that to see what space I was going to use in the garage, but didn't take that next step. Good idea. 

As I will be landscaping....I will not _like_ making a lot of track changes once I begin laying the "sod" (although I know I'll *want* to!). So...I understand the need to race, race, and race different layouts until I get the one I like. 

I'm really trying to get feedback from those who've raced the ones above about wider, sweeping curves vs. sharper, etc., etc....and what they have experienced from having driven them. I have done all three as a 2 lane, and am liking the International 39 with a little touch of chicane from Whitefish Bay mixed in. If someone could tell me their experiences/issues on different parts of a layout (as they drove them) then I can look for those good/bad issues as I test my layouts out.

I hope I wasn't too confusing there....I like those basic layouts, and was seeking any insider knowledge from any who've raced something similar. Ultimately, after running them for a while, it's my own opinion on what I like that's going to win the day.

Again, thanks. :wave: 

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! Thanks Afx. Once I figure out how to actually *wire it* I was only planning on wiring in one direction......not really put any thought into wiring it both ways. Although I will be running NASCARS on it.....

I don't like too many twisties either. I do want a bit of driving challenge rather than hold the pedal to the metal.....In all three layout I've got a chicane in where all the esses are. I've not seen esses in a real road course, but that's not to say there isn't one somewhere. 

Other than the chicane (one I had to build...I don't have the specialty chicane track), I try to minimize all the twists.

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------

